# Exposure Opportunities through Multi-Author Box Sets



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

I'm putting together themed box sets under the banner of my WTRAFSOG (What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey) reader recommendation / author promotion community.

The themes include (so far) ... Paranormal, Kindle Unlimited, BDSM, Sexy Suspense, Brazen Billionaires, New Adult, Hot Heroes and Blazing Bad Boys. Additional themes are being proposed by authors including Romantic Comedy, Historical / Western Romance, Step Romance and Dark Romance.

If you know of anyone interested in participating in one of these multi-author sets - please let me know at [email protected] Rosters are full for the first three sets (Paranormal, Kindle Unlimited and BDSM) but I am planning multiple releases of each theme. The first set releases in two days (August 18th) followed every 2 weeks by the next set. Lots of promo opportunities for those interested. If you have never participated in a multi-author box set before - they can be a good way to drive some additional exposure to your works. First books in a series tend to work particularly well as they drive readers to explore the rest of your series and your other works.

*Of particular interest at the moment is authors writing Romantic / Erotic Suspense ... OR ... Romantic Comedy.* These sets have not filled up yet and before I offer the slots to authors who have already participated in a previous theme, I want to try to open it up to others and spread the exposure around a bit. 

*Edit: The Sexy Suspense set is filling up fast - thank you for the interest. I will be doing multiple releases per theme - so if you are still interested in ANY of our themes - just let me know.*

Attached you will find the working prototype cover for the Sexy Suspense set ... just to give you an idea.

Thanks for your consideration!

Summer Daniels
What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey (WTRAFSOG)


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Royalty split or ?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Annie B said:


> Royalty split or ?


Annie ... royalties will be split equally between the authors involved plus myself (as organizer / publisher). So if there are 10 authors participating in the box set - royalties will be split 11 ways. 

Summer


----------



## gorvnice (Dec 29, 2010)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Annie ... royalties will be split equally between the authors involved plus myself (as organizer / publisher). So if there are 10 authors participating in the box set - royalties will be split 11 ways.
> 
> Summer


That's great. Heard of someone else doing a variation of this with a really terrible flat fee to the authors and I am so glad you aren't doing that!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool. thanks.


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Are you seeking novels or novellas? I write in many of the genres you're looking for and have both novels and novellas that are first in series titles.

Thanks!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

gorvnice said:


> That's great. Heard of someone else doing a variation of this with a really terrible flat fee to the authors and I am so glad you aren't doing that!


An even royalty split seems to be the fairest way to proceed with these sets to me. Gives everyone the same vested interest in them doing well.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

soulfulone said:


> Are you seeking novels or novellas? I write in many of the genres you're looking for and have both novels and novellas that are first in series titles.
> 
> Thanks!


Novels or novellas could work. In previous box sets - authors with shorter serial works have occasionally simply bundled book one and two of a particular series in order to make their contribution longer and provide a little more value to the readers.

Shoot me an email at [email protected] (if you haven't already) and let me know what genres you might be interested in.

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

TENTATIVE RELEASE SCHEDULE (at the moment) ... 

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Paranormal Passions (August 18th - Theme: Paranormal) ... *FULL*

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Kindle Unlimited (September 1st - Theme: Mixed) ... *FULL*

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: BDSM and Beyond (September 15th - Theme: BDSM) ... *FULL*

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Sexy Suspense (September 29th - Theme: Romantic / Erotic Suspense) ... ... *FULL*

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Brazen Billionaires (October 13th - Theme: Billionaires) ... ... *FULL*

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: New Adult Romance (needs a catchy title - October 27th - Theme: New Adult)

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Hot Heroes (November 10th - Theme: Alpha Heroes)

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Blazing Bad Boys (November 24th - Theme: Bad Boys)

Other themes that haven't come close to filling up yet (hint: recommend some author friends!!) include Dark Romance, Romantic Comedy, Historical / Erotic Western, Step Romance and BBW

_*Multiple releases per theme ... so there will be another Paranormal set, another KU one, etc., etc. ... *_


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Our first box set banner ... what do you think?


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

What gorgeous graphics! I would love to be involved. I'll email you in a moment.

For all the other people wondering, are you doing another billionaire themed box set?


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what's considered dark romance?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Crystal_ said:


> What gorgeous graphics! I would love to be involved. I'll email you in a moment.
> 
> For all the other people wondering, are you doing another billionaire themed box set?


Crystal - first of all - thank you!! Author A.C. James did the banner graphic ... I think it looks great!!

And YES ... definitely doing another Billionaire themed set ... there will be multiple releases per theme as these sets are rolling out every two weeks!!!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

鬼 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's considered dark romance?


My understanding / take on it is that the characters will be tortured (not literally - although that is possible) in various ways. Tormented, twisted, not necessarily guaranteed a happy ending.

There might be pain, violence, trauma, etc. ... but in *most* cases the character(s) will redeem themselves in some fashion. A kidnapper who falls in love with the woman he captured and tormented, etc.

Just MY understanding ... if anyone else wants to chime in ... feel free.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

The first new Box Set release is up!!

Join us in helping spread the word!!

** What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey - Paranormal Passions!! **

Kindle US - http://amzn.to/1E1mlnR
Kindle UK - http://amzn.to/1PhSybn
Nook - http://bit.ly/1E1mjfL
Kobo - http://bit.ly/1flp7IY
iTunes - http://apple.co/1WAeuDW

Shifters, Demons, Ghosts & More!!

ONLY 99 Cents for a limited time!!

Get YOUR COPY NOW!!


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

Emailed .


----------



## LindsayBuroker (Oct 13, 2013)

Let me know when you add steampunk romance, high fantasy romance, or science fiction romance to the list. 

Oh wait, you're trying to make money...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

LindsayBuroker said:


> Let me know when you add steampunk romance, high fantasy romance, or science fiction romance to the list.
> 
> Oh wait, you're trying to make money...


Lindsay,

If you think we can pull together 8 - 10 authors in those specific genres that want to do it ... I'll put it together and on the schedule ... 

I have a sci-fi story in the current Paranormal release as well ... although I agree that putting that in it's own category makes sense ...

Summer


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Lindsay,
> 
> If you think we can pull together 8 - 10 authors in those specific genres that want to do it ... I'll put it together and on the schedule ...
> 
> ...


*jumps up and down waving hands in the air* Mine would fit much better in a Fantasy themed boxset (nudge nudge, wink wink)


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 50K stepbrother rock star romance. I'd be interested in the step bundle if that one comes together.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Sara C said:


> *jumps up and down waving hands in the air* Mine would fit much better in a Fantasy themed boxset (nudge nudge, wink wink)


I second fantasy!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> I second fantasy!


Okay ... I'll add Fantasy Romance as a category I'm actively looking to fill ...

There are 7 - 8 other themed sets lined up already ... so this one would fall in line behind those if the roster fills up ...


----------



## KinkyWriter (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Summer!

Do you have a newsletter I can sign up for notifications of opportunities and deadlines? I added your email to my contacts. 

Also, I assume you would issue payments via Paypal monthly?

Sorry, never done an author box set before.

But I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Are you going to have a minimum length requirement? I write anywhere from 5k to 15k, but I'd love to be involved.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

KinkyWriter said:


> Hey Summer!
> 
> Do you have a newsletter I can sign up for notifications of opportunities and deadlines? I added your email to my contacts.
> 
> ...


I do have a newsletter - but it primarily is used for author promotion and I don't typically list the box set opportunities / etc. on it ... but I have added a page to my website located here:

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!boxsets/chvl

And yes - royalties are paid out monthly after they are received ... per box set ... per author ... etc. ...

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dragovian said:


> Are you going to have a minimum length requirement? I write anywhere from 5k to 15k, but I'd love to be involved.


Typically I ask for books / novels / stories that are at least 50+ pages so that we provide some *value* to the readers who purchase the box set ...

What other serial authors have done is bundle the first part of a serial (sometimes this is permafree) with the second part - in order to increase the length of their contribution ... given that some authors are including full novels, etc. ...


----------



## KinkyWriter (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you Summer for your response! Will be in touch soon


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Banner for the first Kindle Unlimited release - coming September 1st ... 










I **might** have ONE opening in the upcoming Billionaire themed set - due to release October 13th ... if anyone is interested - shoot me an email at [email protected] ...

*EDIT: This spot has been filled.*

Summer


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Summer,

Are all of your bundles besides the KU specific one wide?


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Summer, what an awesome opportunity. Do you think you'd consider m/m? If so, I would probably be able to collect enough authors.


----------



## Kenzi (Jul 28, 2014)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Other themes that haven't come close to filling up yet (hint: recommend some author friends!!) include Dark Romance, Romantic Comedy, Historical / Erotic Western, Step Romance and BBW
> 
> _*Multiple releases per theme ... so there will be another Paranormal set, another KU one, etc., etc. ... *_


I'm interested in the BBW one. Is it open to any subgenre, or just contemporary?

Also...have you considered a shifter set?


----------



## KinkyWriter (Mar 17, 2015)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Banner for the first Kindle Unlimited release - coming September 1st ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooooo pretty!!!!! 

Ahh, definitely putting it on my to do list to get involved soon!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Crystal_ said:


> Hey Summer,
> 
> Are all of your bundles besides the KU specific one wide?


Crystal - yes ... all of the bundles besides the KU specific one will be for wide release.

Having said that - I'm getting a LOT of interest in more of the KU bundles ... so I will definitely be setting up more of those for release ... 

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

heynonny said:


> Hi Summer, what an awesome opportunity. Do you think you'd consider m/m? If so, I would probably be able to collect enough authors.


Sure ... why not?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kenzi said:


> I'm interested in the BBW one. Is it open to any subgenre, or just contemporary?
> 
> Also...have you considered a shifter set?


Any subgenre works for me - as long as it fits the overall theme in some fashion.

The set that just released Tuesday was Paranormal - and included shifters. I haven't tried to filter down to that particular level - shifters versus demons versus ghosts, etc. ... just WAY too many details and interested authors to try to pull together for this ambitious release schedule. 

There will be another Paranormal set to be released - probably sometime in the December / January time frame.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> If you think we can pull together 8 - 10 authors in those specific genres that want to do it ... I'll put it together and on the schedule ...


I have both SF romance and high fantasy romance novels that I'd love to put in one of these, so definitely keep us posted if you decide to go ahead with them!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Due to a LOT of interest ... I am going to be adding more Kindle Unlimited sets ... probably in-between the other releases ...  

The Kindle Unlimited sets are pretty wide open in terms of theme ... but generally contemporary / erotic romance of some fashion ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

*ONE opening in the upcoming Brazen Billionaires box set releasing October 13th. Must be a NON KDP Select work. Contact me at [email protected]mail.com if you are interested.*

Edit: This spot has been filled.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Up today ... our first Kindle Unlimited Box Set!!

A LOT of author interest in KU box sets lately ... so definitely more to come soon ...


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Wooh! I'd love to be in one of the KU box sets.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Due to a LOT of interest ... I am going to be adding more Kindle Unlimited sets ... probably in-between the other releases ...
> 
> The Kindle Unlimited sets are pretty wide open in terms of theme ... but generally contemporary / erotic romance of some fashion ...


All ... any interest in the Kindle Unlimited sets ... I'm scheduling more of them ... next one that has open spots is targeted for October 20th ... so fairly quick turnaround time.

If interested - email me at [email protected]

The first KU set is doing very well in terms of KENP and the second set is full already - scheduled for October 6th.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sent you an email for the KU sets.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

summerdaniels71 said:


> All ... any interest in the Kindle Unlimited sets ... I'm scheduling more of them ... next one that has open spots is targeted for October 20th ... so fairly quick turnaround time.
> 
> If interested - email me at [email protected]
> 
> The first KU set is doing very well in terms of KENP and the second set is full already - scheduled for October 6th.


Sent you an email.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

momilp said:


> Sent you an email for the KU sets.


Monica .. not seeing your email - can you resend ...?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

brkingsolver said:


> Sent you an email.


Got it ... looks good ... I'll be sending out official "invites" at some point today probably ...

Trying to coordinate all these different boxed sets at once is tough!!


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

I've asked summer about a m/m box set and she's all for it, but we need you to express your interest. I know there are quite a few m/m authors out there...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd be interested in the M/M set as well. Summer, I'm contacting you again


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

momilp said:


> I'd be interested in the M/M set as well. Summer, I'm contacting you again


Got it ..


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

*UPDATED RELEASE SCHEDULE!!*

_NOTE: Updated 09/17/15_

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Paranormal Passions (August 18th - Theme: Paranormal) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance (KU) (September 1st - Theme: Mixed) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: BDSM and Beyond (September 15th - Theme: BDSM) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Sexy Suspense (September 29th - Theme: Romantic / Erotic Suspense) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #2 (KU) (October 6th - Theme: Mixed) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Brazen Billionaires (October 13th - Theme: Billionaires) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #3 (KU) (October 20th - Theme: Mixed) Filling roster now

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Coming of Age (October 27th - Theme: New Adult) Invites sent

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #4 (KU) (November 3rd - Theme: Mixed)

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Hot Heroes (November 10th - Theme: Alpha Heroes)

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #5 (KU) (November 17th - Theme: Mixed)

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Blazing Bad Boys (November 24th - Theme: Bad Boys)

Other themes that haven't come close to filling up yet (hint: recommend some author friends!!) include Dark Romance, Romantic Comedy, Historical / Erotic Western, Step Romance and BBW

Other themes certainly considered upon request ...


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

summerdaniels71 said:


> *UPDATED RELEASE SCHEDULE!!*
> 
> _NOTE: Updated 09/17/15_
> 
> ...


Sent an e-mail for my New Adult Paranormal Romance book. 
I think I wrote "novel" in the e-mail, but it's more a novella (around 30k).


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Sent an e-mail for my New Adult Paranormal Romance book.
> I think I wrote "novel" in the e-mail, but it's more a novella (around 30k).


Nathalie,

Not seeing that email unless it was under a different name??

Summer


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Nathalie,
> 
> Not seeing that email unless it was under a different name??
> 
> Summer


Sorry! 
I wrote with my Irma Geddon e-mail address.
You got it, you answered me.


----------



## Angelita (Jan 27, 2015)

Email sent! 

Is the Hot Heroes (Alpha Heroes) a box set for shifters or can they just be alpha heroes in general?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Angelita said:


> Email sent!
> 
> Is the Hot Heroes (Alpha Heroes) a box set for shifters or can they just be alpha heroes in general?


Angelita,

Just alpha heroes in general ... 

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Something I did not know ... (and yes - there is a LOT of that apparently) ...  

I've always been operating under the assumption that Bookbub does NOT take multi-author box sets. This is still true ... however - they are classifying box sets that consist of multiple books UNDER 150 pages each as an anthology instead of a box set. I just saw one come through in today's Bookbub email.

Looks like a opportunity for authors of NOVELLA length works to potentially get featured by Bookbub ... in a multi-author anthology ... 

So ... now I'm thinking in addition to all the box sets I have already scheduled ... I'm going to make one of them a Kindle Unlimited set with the goal of potentially getting listed on Bookbub ...

Authors would need their works to be UNDER 150 pages ... already in KU ... and be willing to split the costs of the Bookbub ad ...

This *could* be a huge exposure opportunity however ... 

That is of course IF the anthology gets accepted for a Bookbub ad ... not a guarantee.  Worst case scenario is that you would still get the exposure and experience of participating in a multi-author project with royalties, etc.

The only other caveat (besides each work being under 150 pages) is that it must have a 2D versus 3D cover, but that is certainly easily doable.

I've gotten a LOT of interest about these box sets ... so if you've already emailed me with interest and want to be potentially included in this set - with the goal of getting a Bookbub ad, etc. ... just let me know at [email protected] ...    

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

With Tuesday's release of the BDSM & Beyond box set - we've now put out a total of an even DOZEN box sets featuring over a hundred authors!!

http://amzn.to/XWaILq


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow! Love the idea of KU boxed sets. I'm having the worst trouble with the fact I write shorts and novellas, and BookBub doesn't promote those. So would love to be in one of the KU boxed sets. I've got a couple erotic romance series that can be a full novella, and almost done with another. Are there openings still?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

AnnChristy said:


> Based on the answers so far, I'm guessing all of the bundles have a pretty high heat level? I don't write explicit, so I thought I should check. Thanks!


Ann,

The bundles are "mostly" explicit .. but they have included some sweet romance, romantic suspense, romantic comedy, etc. in the past ...


----------



## AmieStuart (Oct 25, 2013)

Summer,

Interested in contemporary western and BBW--Emailed you also. Do these need to be new releases for the box set or what?

thanks!

AMie


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

AmieStuart said:


> Summer,
> 
> Interested in contemporary western and BBW--Emailed you also. Do these need to be new releases for the box set or what?
> 
> ...


Amie ... no ... the vast majority of works in these sets (probably 95% or higher) are existing works. I wouldn't say no to a new work - but certainly not a requirement.

Summer


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

+1 on the even royalty split. That's really decent of you.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

ireaderreview said:


> +1 on the even royalty split. That's really decent of you.


Only fair way to do it as far as I am concerned ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

_*UPDATED RELEASE SCHEDULE - 09/23/15*_

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Paranormal Passions (August 18th - Theme: Paranormal) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance (KU) (September 1st - Theme: Mixed) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: BDSM and Beyond (September 15th - Theme: BDSM) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Sexy Suspense (September 29th - Theme: Romantic / Erotic Suspense) - Finalized - releasing soon.

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #2 (KU) (October 6th - Theme: Mixed) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Brazen Billionaires (October 13th - Theme: Billionaires) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #3 (KU) (October 20th - Theme: Mixed) Invites sent

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Coming of Age (October 27th - Theme: New Adult) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #4 (KU) (November 3rd - Theme: Mixed) - Spots Open

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Hot Heroes (November 10th - Theme: Alpha Heroes) - Invites sent

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #5 (KU) (November 17th - Theme: Mixed) - Spots Open

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Blazing Bad Boys (November 24th - Theme: Bad Boys) - Spots Open

Romantic Comedy is close to full, but not on the schedule yet.

Other themes that haven't come close to filling up yet (hint: recommend some author friends!!) include Dark Romance, Historical / Erotic Western, Step Romance and BBW

Other themes certainly considered upon request ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> _*UPDATED RELEASE SCHEDULE - 09/23/15*_
> 
> What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Paranormal Passions (August 18th - Theme: Paranormal) RELEASED
> 
> ...


Actively looking for authors for the KU box sets releasing on November 3rd and November 17th respectively. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## allurapub (Aug 11, 2014)

Summer I emailed you regarding interest in a step romance box set.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Summer 

I notice you're looking for more authors.

I sent you an e-mail about my paranormal romance book the other week.

I was wondering how things worked. Do I get an e-mail saying if I can participate in a boxed set?
If I receive nothing, does it mean I'm not a good fit? Or is it normal?

Thanks. 
Nathalie / Irma Geddon


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Hi Summer
> 
> I notice you're looking for more authors.
> 
> ...


Irma,

I have about 10 - 15 of these sets in various planning stages at the moment ... 

I emailed you back about being in a KU set if you recall ... yes??

That is still on the horizon ... yes - you are a good fit - and yes - you'll be getting an official "invite" when we get a little closer to the release date ... 

Summer


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Irma,
> 
> I have about 10 - 15 of these sets in various planning stages at the moment ...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Thank you so much.


My pleasure ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Our latest KU set it out TODAY ... hot stuff ... 

Still filling rosters for themes and KU sets releasing in the next few months ... <3

10 Steamy romantic reads by a great lineup of authors!!

Kindle US - http://amzn.to/1JA2KHu
Kindle UK - http://amzn.to/1JA2JDm


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Summer,
Do you have a deadline for when the next KU bundle will be in the works? 
Were you looking for any certain kind of romance, or just erotic and spicy?
Paranormal? Contemporary? 
I just started a new series and more keep flying out of my head. If you had something in mind, I might be able to focus my muse in that direction.
-Lynda


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

lyndabelle said:


> Hi Summer,
> Do you have a deadline for when the next KU bundle will be in the works?
> Were you looking for any certain kind of romance, or just erotic and spicy?
> Paranormal? Contemporary?
> ...


Lynda,

These sets typically feature already published works - although I would certainly not say no to a new work either ... 

The KU sets are being published every 2 weeks ... and are mixed genre ... although they are all erotic / romantic in some fashion ...

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Our latest What To Read box set is NOW LIVE!!

Ten STEAMY BILLIONAIRE reads from ten great authors!!

Kindle US - http://amzn.to/1FWIqoK
Kindle UK - http://amzn.to/1FWIswF
Kobo - http://bit.ly/1VPIvlu
Nook - Not Yet
iTunes - Not Yet

_*STILL FILLING ROSTERS FOR UPCOMING SETS*_ ...

IF YOU HAVE ANY INTEREST - Email me at [email protected] ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

summerdaniels71 said:


> All ... any interest in the Kindle Unlimited sets ... I'm scheduling more of them ... next one that has open spots is targeted for October 20th ... so fairly quick turnaround time.
> 
> If interested - email me at [email protected]
> 
> The first KU set is doing very well in terms of KENP and the second set is full already - scheduled for October 6th.


I'm emailing you right now.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

_*UPDATED RELEASE SCHEDULE - 10/13/15*_

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Paranormal Passions (August 18th - Theme: Paranormal) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance (KU) (September 1st - Theme: Mixed) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: BDSM and Beyond (September 15th - Theme: BDSM) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Sexy Suspense (September 29th - Theme: Romantic / Erotic Suspense) - RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #2 (KU) (October 6th - Theme: Mixed) RELEASED

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Brazen Billionaires (October 13th - Theme: Billionaires) OUT TODAY!!

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #3 (KU) (October 20th - Theme: Mixed) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Coming of Age (October 27th - Theme: New Adult) Invites sent - roster full

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #4 (KU) (November 3rd - Theme: Mixed) - Spots Open

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Hot Heroes (November 10th - Theme: Alpha Heroes) - Invites sent - possibly spots open

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Unlimited Romance #5 (KU) (November 17th - Theme: Mixed) - Spots Open

What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey: Blazing Bad Boys (November 24th - Theme: Bad Boys) - Spots Open

Romantic Comedy is close to full, but not on the schedule yet.

Other themes that haven't come close to filling up yet (hint: recommend some author friends!!) include Dark Romance, Historical / Erotic Western, Step Romance and BBW

Other themes certainly considered upon request ...


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Summer! I sent you an email yesterday regarding one of my books. Also, and pardon me
if this has been addressed, do you have any plans to do a multi-author thriller box set?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

HeyImBen said:


> Hi Summer! I sent you an email yesterday regarding one of my books. Also, and pardon me
> if this has been addressed, do you have any plans to do a multi-author thriller box set?


Hi Ben ... 

Have to wade through my inbox ... I'm getting about 150+ emails a day lately ...

I am certainly *willing* to do a box set for any theme that garners enough interest ... and I personally love thrillers ...

I don't know how well it ties to the whole "What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey" theme ... but then again - I find voracious readers (such as myself) love books in a lot of different genres ...

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am also *exploring* doing a Kindle Unlimited anthology specifically AIMED at getting a Bookbub ad.

Works submitted for that one would EACH have to be 150 Pages or UNDER, individually.

Any interest - let me know at [email protected]

This would in addition to - not replacing - all the other sets I have in the works.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Other themes that haven't come close to filling up yet (hint: recommend some author friends!!) include Dark Romance, Historical / Erotic Western, Step Romance and BBW
> 
> Other themes certainly considered upon request ...


What about Sci Fi Romance?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

April Ryder said:


> What about Sci Fi Romance?


We had a Sci Fi romance or two in our first Paranormal bundle ...

There will be multiple releases per theme ... eventually ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Last minute individual promo package available ... for TODAY ... next available spot is 10/31 ...

Pinned post on the WTRAFSOG page for 24 hours ... an individual email blast out to 9,500+ email subscribers ... and a boosted FB post ...

Cost is boost amount + 30% ... so $50 boost = $65 ... $100 boost = $130 ... etc. ...

Email me at [email protected] if interested ...


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Hi Ben ...
> 
> Have to wade through my inbox ... I'm getting about 150+ emails a day lately ...
> 
> ...


Hi Summer,

I write romantic thrillers too. I'd definitely be interested in that one.


----------



## WriterThatWas (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Summer,

I was wondering if there is an updated release schedule?

Thanks.

Kate


----------

